# JC Higgins



## fboggs1986 (Dec 1, 2015)

My JC Higgins project is coming together I am almost done!


----------



## bairdco (Dec 1, 2015)

I love those tanks. One a these days I'm gonna chop up some pipes and weld up some "real" exhausts for a rat rod bike or something.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 1, 2015)

looking good fboggs


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 1, 2015)

Liking this a LOT!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice! Im so happy to see this bike get the attention it deserves! I checked it out on CL atleast 100 times! Nice job, Frank!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 1, 2015)

Looking good Frank!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 8, 2015)

All done!


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 8, 2015)

That turned out nice.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 11, 2015)

that looks awesome!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 11, 2015)

Awesome job!


----------



## the tinker (Dec 11, 2015)

bairdco said:


> I love those tanks. One a these days I'm gonna chop up some pipes and weld up some "real" exhausts for a rat rod bike or something.










            Go ahead  and do it Bairdco !  Find an old beater and have fun with it. A torch is an amazing thing. Make yourself a custom cross brace for the handlebars while you are at it ....
Just try not to destroy the bike if it's a collectible one.


----------

